# Fish House serving Blue Marlin



## Jadedlady

Went to the fish house last night to have a drink and decided to stay for dinner. The special was Blue Marlin so I told the manager he was an idiot and walked out. Hate that I won't ever be able to go back.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky

Good for you...I'd have done the same. There's just no good reason to harvest Marlin for table fare regardless of what some folks will tell you about the taste.

Harry


----------



## Nat

I would have ordered it and tried it, It's suppose to be good

Blue marlin is eaten all around the world


----------



## suckfish62

surely, he was kidding. if they are serving that on the menu, they need to have their a** kicked. you would think mr.merrill is smarter than that. :nonono


----------



## Hammertime

That sucks that they would stoop to the level of third world countries! When I fish in Mexico(non-tourists areas)they haul it in like it was speckled trout. Nothing against people eating what they have to if they have no choice, but there are alot of species out there to eat other than the depleted ones. I read alot about our hap-hazzard efforts on marine conservation. It's just not working, it seems the only ones that are truly concerned about conservationare the sportfishing community and marine biology professionals. I guess if the politicians had a chance to go out to the last frontier and view these majestic beast in their environment they would put forth a more concerted effort to preserve our fisheries for our grandchildren. Unfortunately some pelagics killed or die during the fight in sportfishing. I have no problem with donating that meat to nonprofit organizations to feed the hungry, but to put in on the menu of one of the most popular restaurants in P'cola is shameful. Sorry for the rant, I am passonite about this subject! Hopefully it is not true that Jim and those guys wouldreally do this, if they did not, please except my apologies for the negative comments.


----------



## JoshH

Looks like I'm going to the Fish House tonight.


----------



## Jadedlady

Sorry it is true.Plan on calling Burney tomorrow and asking him what the F---.


----------



## Gump

Fist of all, I doubt that they killed a Blue Marlin for the sole purpose of table fare. I would find out where the fish came from before ridiculing the place. The fish could have been dead when it came to the boat, then donated to a local restaurant. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Best Defense

I will call today also and express my disapproval as well. Ihate that, We go there once a week and I ALWAYS have the special. If it's true, any suggestions on a new favorite spot.:boo:banghead

BD


----------



## Evensplit

> *Hammertime (7/20/2008)*... it seems the only ones that are truly concerned about conservationare the sportfishing community and marine biology professionals...


which marine biology professionals? the onesthat supportbuilding habitat and conducting meaningful studies to try to fully understand what's really going on, or the ones that wantto close all fishing, stop allhabitat developmentand close snapper season because the bass fishermen down south are reporting dismal catches of red snapper?


----------



## JoshH

someone explain why its so bad to kill a Blue Marlin? If the restaurant had fresh Swordfish I bet you guys would eat it. Why is a Marlin any different than a Sword? Tuna? Snapper?


----------



## jpotesta

Go to Carrabba's, they have very good fish specials everynight, great side dishes and are much cheaper than fish house!! Also one my my favorite places to get a steak thats on the cheaper end... They can cook a damn good steak! Go in there and tell the manager Todd that Jim and Josh sent you and he'll buy your dessert!!


----------



## offshore64

with the regs on everything else getting more and more strict, you are gonna see more marlin being brought to the dock. if people go out and cant keep any snapper or other bottom fish, theregonna bring in something else.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Gump (7/20/2008)*Fist of all, I doubt that they killed a Blue Marlin for the sole purpose of table fare. I would find out where the fish came from before ridiculing the place. The fish could have been dead when it came to the boat, then donated to a local restaurant. Just my 2 cents.




It is illegal to sell Atlantic or Gulf Blue Marlin under any circumstances. This fish would have had to come from the Pacific or they're breaking the law. Whatever the case, it's bullshit for them to be selling it. Burney, I'm sure, doesn't know what is on the menu, but your call, Jeremy, will probably keep it from ever happening again.


----------



## Gump

Did not realize that it was illegal to sell, I should have researched it more before posting.



Gump... Out


----------



## John B.

no offence guys, but y'all need to go get a box of tissues.... or some midol...:boo


----------



## biggamefishr




----------



## Jive Turkey

Basic Supply and Demand.....sounds like some of you need to join P.E.T.A or better yet just tree hug the weigh in scales when the next billfishing tournament comes around.


----------



## gator7_5

callingthe manager an idiot, especially since he doesnt plan the menu, should get alot accomplished... way to go.


----------



## Evensplit

> *Xanadu (7/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to sell Atlantic or Gulf Blue Marlin under any circumstances. This fish would have had to come from the Pacific or they're breaking the law. Whatever the case, it's bullshit for them to be selling it. Burney, I'm sure, doesn't know what is on the menu, but your call, Jeremy, will probably keep it from ever happening again.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it bullshit for them to be selling it? You haven't ever cared about bottom fish, and you've badgered the guys trying to save the snapper fishery, but now that it's Marlin you're gonna get upset?
Click to expand...


----------



## Splittine

> *Xanadu (7/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Gump (7/20/2008)*Fist of all, I doubt that they killed a Blue Marlin for the sole purpose of table fare. I would find out where the fish came from before ridiculing the place. The fish could have been dead when it came to the boat, then donated to a local restaurant. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to sell Atlantic or Gulf Blue Marlin under any circumstances. This fish would have had to come from the Pacific or they're breaking the law. Whatever the case, it's bullshit for them to be selling it. Burney, I'm sure, doesn't know what is on the menu, but your call, Jeremy, will probably keep it from ever happening again.
Click to expand...

So if the fish was cought in the Pacific during a tournament and was weighted in or if the fish died during the fight would it be bullshit to sell the fish to eat or let the fish sit on the dock and spoil. If the fish is dead why let it waste, there is not enough info to this story to know all the facts, I agree its a shame to kill a beautiful creature like a blue but if it is dead why discrace it by letting the meat go toshit.Thats like going out and shooting a deer cutting the horns off and leaving the body there to rot.


----------



## WW2

God forbid they serve fish at...ummm, the fish house.....

Everytime you guys go into the gulf and fish for blue marlin there is a chance that you are going to catch one and that by doing it you are going to kill it. If it dies during the fight or whatever what do you do with it? Bring it home and eat it? Seems to me that even 8 people on a boat would not be able to eat #400 of Marlin. So, what do you do with what's left over? Give it away????? How many ways do you split up a blue? I wonder how much of that fish goes bad in someones freezer or even ends up in a fish dip.

I think you guys need to get over it. Seems to me if they are this endangered you guys should stop fishing for them. 

Should probably let the restaraunt explain where they got it, if they feel the need to, before trashing them out. No one even has the full story and you guys are going nuts, It's probably Tilapia anyway....


----------



## Splittine

> *WW2 (7/20/2008)*God forbid they serve fish at...ummm, the fish house.....
> 
> It's probably Tilapia anyway....


Thats funny, :clap:clap


----------



## Xanadu

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (7/20/2008)*someone explain why its so bad to kill a Blue Marlin? If the restaurant had fresh Swordfish I bet you guys would eat it. Why is a Marlin any different than a Sword? Tuna? Snapper?




I've got no problem killing a blue, but not for sale. Making it part of the market would take us back to the days where it was tolerated for longliners to catch them and sell them. Swordfish, however, are completely different. There are many, many more of them. They grow faster and with the removal of longliners from our area, the population has come back very strong. Despite the millions of tons of tuna taken each year, with proper management, they are a sustainable resource.



Look at it this way, there are probably 100 times more swords than marlin and a million times more tuna than marlin. Red Snapper are like pieces of sand at the beach by comparison and for those of you who are mad at snapper limits and overfishing, you should take the time to understand what would happen to snapper regs adn populations if they were granted gamefish status and removed from the market.


----------



## pogypumper

> *Evensplit (7/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (7/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> It is illegal to sell Atlantic or Gulf Blue Marlin under any circumstances. This fish would have had to come from the Pacific or they're breaking the law. Whatever the case, it's bullshit for them to be selling it. Burney, I'm sure, doesn't know what is on the menu, but your call, Jeremy, will probably keep it from ever happening again.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it bullshit for them to be selling it? You haven't ever cared about bottom fish, and you've badgered the guys trying to save the snapper fishery, but now that it's Marlin you're gonna get upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :clap
Click to expand...


----------



## Xanadu

Obviously, this is a complex issue and some here aren't following it.



1. It is illegal to sell blue marlin caught in the gulf or atlantic.

2. It is legal to sell blues caught in the Pacific and it is common in Hawaii.

3. I have no problem killing one or eating one though I do tag and release.



The problem here is selling one. If the fish was locally caught and killed, it would be illegal for them to sell it. I bet they bought it frozen from the Pacific and there is nothing illegal about it. However, selling them is making them something someone might want. This would perhaps create demand for a fish that has been in decreasing number and granted "gamefish" status by the NMFS and made illegal to sell. 



So, why would the Fish House sell frozen fish shipped 6000 miles from Hawaii? I don't know, but I prefer my fish fresher. And, as for whoever it was that brought up snapper regs, you're right. I don't fish for them. I have, however, offered to donate a keg to help get you guys some turnout. I've also suggested many times that you should request game fish status for snapper so they're not being given to commercial guys at recreational fishermen's expense. That strategy has worked for redfish and kings and would work for Red Snapper.



Aside from all that, I can't imagine wtf is actually going on with Snapper Regs. They seem so wrong that I suspect there is some collusion behind the scenes that will eventually be exposed.


----------



## Mellow Yellow

The Marlin in question was imported fresh through a local purveyor. The Marlin came from Ecuador.... all 20 lbs. of it.


----------



## John B.

20lbs of marlin!!!.... wow, i tink some people have already shed 20 gallons of tears over this...:hotsun

BTW, who knows the next time they have it.... i'm gonna go get some!


----------



## Mellow Yellow

> *VS200B (7/20/2008)*20lbs of marlin!!!.... wow, i tink some people have already shed 20 gallons of tears over this...:hotsun
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, who knows the next time they have it.... i'm gonna go get some!








Kind of what I thought although I'm pretty sure the Fish House will never again put it on their menu. Does that stop the problem? Not one bit. I fished Los Suenos CR earlier this year and there were 3 long liners parked in front of the resort when we got there and several more offshore that were visible while trolling. Our tally for the trip was noticeably less than when we fished Guatemala the year prior (Guatemala banned long lining 10 years ago). The Captains were all bitching about it and it obviously was hurting their fishery. The only Billfish I ever killed was a Sailfish off the Pacific side of Mexico near Zihuat. It swallowed a bait and got crossed up in a bunch of lines and pretty much ripped his gills out by the time we got him to the boat. We could have fed him to the sharks but decided to fillet instead. Made some excellent ceviche. Would not kill one on purpose but I respect the right to do so as long as it is consumed. If you really want to help the cause, join the Billfish Foundation or contact your local representatives to pressure foreign countries to ban longlining. I think Greenpeace also rams these boats so that would be an option for some of you. I'm going to kill some scallops in Steinhatchee tommorow so please do not trash me if I show pics of the slaughter. Enjoy the rest of your weekend, James


----------



## Nat

> *Xanadu (7/20/2008)*Obviously, this is a complex issue and some here aren't following it.
> 
> 1. It is illegal to sell blue marlin caught in the gulf or atlantic.
> 2. It is legal to sell blues caught in the Pacific and it is common in Hawaii.
> 3. I have no problem killing one or eating one though I do tag and release.
> 
> The problem here is selling one. If the fish was locally caught and killed, it would be illegal for them to sell it. I bet they bought it frozen from the Pacific and there is nothing illegal about it. However, selling them is making them something someone might want. This would perhaps create demand for a fish that has been in decreasing number and granted "gamefish" status by the NMFS and made illegal to sell.
> 
> So, why would the Fish House sell frozen fish shipped 6000 miles from Hawaii? I don't know, but I prefer my fish fresher. And, as for whoever it was that brought up snapper regs, you're right. I don't fish for them. I have, however, offered to donate a keg to help get you guys some turnout. I've also suggested many times that you should request game fish status for snapper so they're not being given to commercial guys at recreational fishermen's expense. That strategy has worked for redfish and kings and would work for Red Snapper.
> 
> Aside from all that, I can't imagine wtf is actually going on with Snapper Regs. They seem so wrong that I suspect there is some collusion behind the scenes that will eventually be exposed.


Fresh fish flys daily on the airlines..................


----------



## gator7_5

> *Nat (7/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh fish flys daily on the airlines..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.. Pretty sure that fresh yellowtail sushi I ate at Dharmas yesterday wasn't caught locally.
Click to expand...


----------



## John B.

*DAMN BOYS!!!!..... ALL THIS MARLIN TALK GOT ME HUNGRY!, SO I TOLD THE GIRLFRIEND TO GET READY AND OFF WE WENT!.... GOT THERE, AND THEY WERE FRESH OUT OF MARLIN (AND TUNA, FOR THAT MATTER) , BUT I GOT SOME BLACKEND DOLPHIN AND ASPARAGUS AND CHEESE GRITS, AND THE GIRLFRIND GOT THE GINGER FRIED-CHICKEN CEAZAR SALAD... DAMN IT WAS GOOD!... THANK YOU FISH HOUSE!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown*


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

amsterdam's up in auburn also serves blue marlin from time to time. it is fantastic. if i hear that fish house has some this week, and i can get off work, i'll be over in pensacola to eat me some. sure sure, a blue is beautiful and deserves to be released; and release is exactly what i do with all of ours on the main boat that i work (unless there is money on the line), but that is almost like saying that we should start shooting monster bucks with a tranquilizer gun just so we can get pictures by its side and some tine measurements and have a taxidermist make a replica. if my freezer is empty, and i dont feel like bottom fishing, i'll grease a blue real fast.


----------



## John B.

> *The Blue Hoo (7/20/2008)*amsterdam's up in auburn also serves blue marlin from time to time. it is fantastic. if i hear that fish house has some this week, and i can get off work, i'll be over in pensacola to eat me some. sure sure, a blue is beautiful and deserves to be released; and release is exactly what i do with all of ours on the main boat that i work (unless there is money on the line), but that is almost like saying that we should start shooting monster bucks with a tranquilizer gun just so we can get pictures by its side and some tine measurements and have a taxidermist make a replica. if my freezer is empty, and i dont feel like bottom fishing, i'll grease a blue real fast.


they're all out!, i was just there 3 hours ago!!!....


----------



## JonBoatMan

Heck, its probably just Tilapia any ways!! lol


----------



## Dynamic

I normally stay out of these things but I can not take the ignorance anymore. If you think it's ok to eat blue marlin and serve it in restaurants then you should find another fishing forum to get on and go buy some golf clubs!!!! You have to be a total idiot if you think.....oh well its just one fish who cares. If you would get your a** off the public wrecks and go out there to try and catch some real fish like the majestic blue marlin you would understand. I have been offshore trolling out of Pensacola for 12 years and my father has been doing for 20 years and we have been fortunate enough to catch only ONE of the beautiful creatures. So you do the math!!!! The Blue Marlin (especially out of the Pensacola area) are very few and far between and I guarantee anybody on this forum that has every caught multiple Blue Marlin or has fished alot for them will tell you it is the most awesome thing they have ever caught and seen. So for the guy's that just thinks....WELL THEY EATTHEMOTHER PLACES WHO CARES......I hope you read this and it changes your thinking a little bit. THIS IS NOT A SHOT AT ANY ONE PERSON AND EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO THERE OPINION..just like me writing this comment. :usaflagThanks for listening.

Miles


----------



## Caspr21

> *Dynamic (7/21/2008)*I normally stay out of these things but I can not take the ignorance anymore. If you think it's ok to eat blue marlin and serve it in restaurants then you should find another fishing forum to get on and go buy some golf clubs!!!! You have to be a total idiot if you think.....oh well its just one fish who cares. If you would get your a** off the public wrecks and go out there to try and catch some real fish like the majestic blue marlin you would understand. I have been offshore trolling out of Pensacola for 12 years and my father has been doing for 20 years and we have been fortunate enough to catch only ONE of the beautiful creatures. So you do the math!!!! The Blue Marlin (especially out of the Pensacola area) are very few and far between and I guarantee anybody on this forum that has every caught multiple Blue Marlin or has fished alot for them will tell you it is the most awesome thing they have ever caught and seen. So for the guy's that just thinks....WELL THEY EATTHEMOTHER PLACES WHO CARES......I hope you read this and it changes your thinking a little bit. THIS IS NOT A SHOT AT ANY ONE PERSON AND EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO THERE OPINION..just like me writing this comment. :usaflagThanks for listening.
> 
> Miles




:clap just to give you an idea of how much of a plethera of blue marlin we have. PBGFC Ladies tourny 2 days of fishing 0 blue marlin tagged 1 white marlin tagged 2 sail fish tagged.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky

Like mygrandmother always said, "Two wrongs don't make a right" Just because someone is killing thesefish for food (or worse for photos or prize money), doesn't make it right for someone else to do that. These fish area a limited resource...like oil...they should not be wasted. It has nothing to do with whether it is legal, but rather whether it is right.

Harry


----------



## BradRM

I find it comical how people can make comments and think they can change the world. It is what it is and majority of the people that take issue can't do a damn thing about it. I don't support it and would not do it and i blue marlin fish, however i am realistic and know s**t happens,also i realize it is not my place to say anything when you don't know all of the facts before you base an opinion that affects a business. get over it and get outside of that box you live in!


----------



## lwkelly

Last time we went to the Fish House, they had tilapia as the fresh catch of the day. Our waiter was telling us it was just caught in the gulf of mexico. :doh


----------



## John B.

:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Dynamic (7/21/2008)* I have been offshore trolling out of Pensacola for 12 years and my father has been doing for 20 years and we have been fortunate enough to catch only ONE of the beautiful creatures. So you do the math!!!!






Not accusing you by any means, so don't take this the wrong way, but did you ever think the problem was not with the shortage of fish, but rather your techniques, methods, and/or boat? I've seen plenty of people fish around a rig with only one or two boats catching fish, and the others can't seem to buy a bite, either because of spread, boat speed, presentation, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky

> I find it comical how people can make comments and think they can change the world. It is what it is and majority of the people that take issue can't do a damn thing about it. I don't support it and would not do it and i blue marlin fish, however i am realistic and know s**t happens,also i realize it is not my place to say anything when you don't know all of the facts before you base an opinion that affects a business. get over it and get outside of that box you live in!


Brad,

As I see it, a personcan be part of the problem or part of the solution. The problem is harvesting fish that are barely hanging in there. The solution is to raise awareness, join TBF to assist them in their lobbying efforts, and refrain from practices that are harmful to the stock. 

As for commenting on the restaurant, if they serve Marlin, they are part of the problem...regardless of whether it is legal, tasty, or profitable for them.

Harry


----------



## WW2

And again, if you are fishing for them at all and you hook one and fight him and he ends up exhausted from the fight and then gets eaten by a shark then you are just as guilty as the guy that caught one and then killed it. If you are going into the gulf with the express purpose of hooking a blue then you are part of the problem. 

maybe I'm being too black and white but it sure seems like an on/off situation.


----------



## Downtime2

> *WW2 (7/22/2008)*And again, if you are fishing for them at all and you hook one and fight him and he ends up exhausted from the fight and then gets eaten by a shark then you are just as guilty as the guy that caught one and then killed it. If you are going into the gulf with the express purpose of hooking a blue then you are part of the problem.
> 
> maybe I'm being too black and white but it sure seems like an on/off situation.


Obviously, you have not fished for or caught one. I have seen a few come to the boat pretty worn out. We have spent as much as 45 minutes to an hour swimming them to revive them. I have seen a good deal of them at the boat. Never killed one. Oh, by the way, never had a shark eat one. I guess you think nobody should fish for a marlin according to your last line. Guess snapper, AJ, trigger, grouper...all of which have beenlimit reduced are ok to send back down to be eaten by flipper. But, you have your opinion, you are entitled to it, even if it is way off base. We tag all our fish in hope that the tag will be recovered and more learned about marlin. Sounds like you already have your mind made up though...black/white....right?


----------



## JoeZ

Here's waht I found out about the marlin at the Fish House -- I am a reporter and all.

It was a special order on behalf of one of the (probably very wealthy) patrons. The minimum order was 15 pounds. Tthat's all they got. It was from Ecuador. It was legal and they won't do it again.


----------



## Buckyt

15 years ago I was lucky enough to catch a striped Marlin in Haiwaii. When the fish was at the boat and the Capt asked me what I wanted to do, I said take pics, tag it,and release it.

When we got back to the dock, the deck hand was complaining because he could have sold that fish for $100 if he been able to keep it. I didn't say anything, but I just cut his tip way down! My pics turned out good, and I am pleased that my fish swam free!


----------



## Bill Me

What makes me laugh is the use of the term "Harvest." As if someone is out there planting Marlin. We can water them and put a little fertilizer on them and then "harvest" them when they are grown. At the core of it that really is the issue, isn't it?Its a classic freeloader problem when you can just kill them and make money doing it without any responsibility for the consequences.Bottom line is if there is no-one buying it,there won't be a commercial fishery. A commercial fishery for any species that doesn't breed like rabits (seeresults of blackened redfish, chillean sea bass etc...) is a recipe fordepleted stocks unless the fish live solely in places with sensible fisheries management. Unfortunately for Marlin they don't come with navionics charts and GPS built in so they can avoid Ecuador.


----------



## captbuckhall

I spoke with the fish house...they made a mistake and "we won't do that again." Someone special ordered it and they didn't realize what a no-no it was. Cut them some slack for owning up to the mistake. It wasn't like they killed one or bought a local fish...the manager screwed up by selling the excess fish and you can bet they've heard enough and I sent them the link to this thread...they got the message loud and clear.


----------



## WW2

> *Downtime2 (7/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (7/22/2008)*And again, if you are fishing for them at all and you hook one and fight him and he ends up exhausted from the fight and then gets eaten by a shark then you are just as guilty as the guy that caught one and then killed it. If you are going into the gulf with the express purpose of hooking a blue then you are part of the problem.
> 
> maybe I'm being too black and white but it sure seems like an on/off situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not fished for or caught one. I have seen a few come to the boat pretty worn out. We have spent as much as 45 minutes to an hour swimming them to revive them. I have seen a good deal of them at the boat. Never killed one. Oh, by the way, never had a shark eat one. I guess you think nobody should fish for a marlin according to your last line. Guess snapper, AJ, trigger, grouper...all of which have beenlimit reduced are ok to send back down to be eaten by flipper. But, you have your opinion, you are entitled to it, even if it is way off base. We tag all our fish in hope that the tag will be recovered and more learned about marlin. Sounds like you already have your mind made up though...black/white....right?
Click to expand...



Nope, I have never caught one, have fished for one once. Actually, I was hoping for a very big bull dolphin or Wahoo. 

And nope, my mind isn't made up either. 

You posted some good information. Reading up on the issue many would indicate that catching them can put them in jeapardy, but, since you say it's not so, and I trust your word more than some guy I have never heard from before, then I would say it must not be as bad to catch one as they say and maybe it's a bunch of peta guys saying it. If they are as easy to revive and they are not really in any danger from the catch then I would say you guys are fine. I would probably keep my first, just the way I am, I'd then release all the rest. I haven't kept a bass since I was about 12(1980). 



Thanks for the information.


----------



## Downtime2

I appreciate your open mindness. I have yet to kill one. Don't really want to unless there is a large amount of money on the line. When one is killed in a tournament, usually the crew splits the meat or it goes to Loaves and Fishes or another charitable organization to feed at the shelters. That is, after the biologists get done with it. If we were to inadvertedly kill one while "fun fishing", one of these would happen. I do belong to TBF and keep up with it. They are a true gamefish and a true rush to catch. We try to minimize the amount of time itis on the line, i.e., backing down when we can, tackle large enough to get the job done fast, reviving the fish properly...etc. I can't speak for all who billfish, only who I fish with. It is a sport I truly love, so, I want to see the population remain healthy.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Downtime2 (7/22/2008)*I appreciate your open mindness. I have yet to kill one. Don't really want to unless there is a large amount of money on the line. When one is killed in a tournament, usually the crew splits the meat or it goes to Loaves and Fishes or another charitable organization to feed at the shelters. That is, after the biologists get done with it. If we were to inadvertedly kill one while "fun fishing", one of these would happen. I do belong to TBF and keep up with it. They are a true gamefish and a true rush to catch. We try to minimize the amount of time itis on the line, i.e., backing down when we can, tackle large enough to get the job done fast, reviving the fish properly...etc. I can't speak for all who billfish, only who I fish with. It is a sport I truly love, so, I want to see the population remain healthy.




Good Shit, Fester. You can speak for me anytime.


----------



## Bodacious

beautiful words wade :clap


----------



## Hammertime

I am alsoa long time member of TBF and always support catch and release of most all species.I appreciate that the Fish House has admitted they made a mistake and will not let it happen again. Sounds like some of the posts on the subjectget it and others simply haven't been there and done it, so they don't understand the problem. It's great that this subject got some attention, awareness and education are what it will take to ensure this species survives. Cudos to the Fish House, still one of my favorite places to hang out.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

to say that the population is in danger is somewhat a bold statement. could it not just be corporate propoganda, or a conspiracy-much like the supposed red snapper shortage? i think so....


i honestly think marlin are just smarter than most other meat fish-hence their higher rank in the social and natural heirarchy in the waters. bigger, stronger, faster, etc. maybe that's why we dont catch as many marlin as we do tuna, dolphin, and wahoo. in fact i dont know of one boat down here in OB that catches more bills than they do meat fish.


----------



## John B.

*Speaking of the Fishhouse...*

*is it just me, or is their sweet tea damn good????*


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Well said Wade .

Hers's My 2 cents: Lets say marlin taste better than the best fish you ever ate.

Right.....

Now lets say people all over the America decide to start eatting marlin cause they taste so great that everywhere they sell it is a hit.(remeber the Blackend Redfish craze ?) 

well ,then with in 1 to 2 years marlin would pretty much cease to exist from a commerical overfishing and extinction. Being that Marlin are already in danger as a by-catch only status(meaning they are not really fishing for them) Then starting to target these pelagic wonders would eliminate Marlin from the food chain in quick order. Marlin are not as abundant as other fin-fish nor do spawn as prolifcally as other fin-fish like dolphin fish or tuna fish. The life span of a blue marlin can be up to 28 years and 1200 pounds according to data , which means they have a long slow growth reaching spawning age at around 225 to 250 pounds.Then add in Years of unchecked and or illegal Harvest and longliningof these fish in previous years and it is easy to see the problem Marlin have.

Acting all tough and saying "Im eatting some Marlin" is just plain stupid in the trouble days for the Marlin.If you reallylove fishing and the thrill of a Marlin charging up your spread after your baits, then how can you justify eating one when they are already on the brink. I understand that fish will die when fishing for marlin and they may get consumed which is fine by me. My beef is not with the few that die and are consumed by marlin fisherman, rather its making Marlin a commercial menu Item . Thats something that the fishery can not handle, so by making an onlinestink about a local place selling marlin we may have stopped future sales of Marlin in that same establishment.

The whole point is:

Lets not Give fish markets a Market :banghead


----------



## Captain Rog'

I'll have the blackened bottlenose dolphin it tastes just like red snapper.


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *VS200B (7/25/2008)**Speaking of the Fishhouse...*
> 
> *is it just me, or is their sweet tea damn good????*


 no go to sonny's worlds best sweet tea. ok down to bizness. I was at the Fish House that night what was odd was the board of specials was missing so i asked my waitress what are your specials tonight she said the normal snapper grouper salmon tilapia but she said Blue Marlin I responded excuse me she repeated Blue Marlin again so I said please give me a minute to think she left and I asked someone else what the specials were he said snapper grouper tilapia and salmon I said what about Blue Marlin my waitress said you have he said no its illegal for us to serve Atlantic or Gulf Blue Marlin so she must have made a mistake.

I hope this clears things up they did not have it. Was a mistake. For the conservers *<U>THE FISH HOUSE DID NOT SERVE BLUE MARLIN.</U>**<U> </U>*again I hope that clears things up.


----------

